# Hello from Minnesota (where most think ketchup is a spice)



## barbqjim (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm new to this site and BBQing in general. I've only grilled with gas until a couple months ago. I picked up a Chargriller Pro deluxe with SFB. I have never had as good of steaks, burgers and now pork as with this smoker. I have found a new passion in BBQing. Hopefully I can contribute to this site at least a small portion of what I know it will and already has contributed to my BBQing. Thanks to all.


----------



## rbranstner (Apr 25, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF from another Minnesota boy.


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 25, 2010)

Welcome to SMF glad you decided to join us. You'll find lots of good info as well as some great recipes here. Have fun and happy smoking


----------



## mballi3011 (Apr 25, 2010)

First off welcome Barb to *SMF*. You'll like it here cause there are abunch of good folks here that would just love to help you out with just about anything to do with smoking. We really like to have newbies here because they can bring in a new propective to how things are done. There's nothing like a new set of eyes to give and new way to make things that little differant to make things alittle better. So I hope you know about the *Qview* here. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=58920
Here's a link to photobucket it's free and easy to download pictures. Then if your really new to smoking Look up the E-course. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...play.php?f=127
It's also free and it will give you the basics of smoking. So after all of that you just need to go grab something to smoke and if you have any question just post them here and we will answer it quickly so you don't have any mishaps with your smoke. 
Welcome To Your New Addiction


----------



## treegje (Apr 25, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF, We are glad to have you onboard


----------



## jjwdiver (Apr 25, 2010)

Welcome from another Minnesotan to the SMF site.  Great info here and alot of reading to be done!  Where in this state are you at?


----------



## rgacat (Apr 25, 2010)

Welcome aboard you'll love it.


----------



## 5lakes (Apr 25, 2010)

Whaddya mean, ketchup's not a spice?
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I guess I learn something new every day.

Anyway, welcome to SMF from yet another Minnesotan!


----------



## mossymo (Apr 25, 2010)

Welcome to SMF from a neighbor to your west !!!


----------



## roller (Apr 25, 2010)

Welcome to the forum...have a great time...


----------



## bill in mn (Apr 25, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF from another Minnesotan.Where we grew up* we thought milk was a spice but never knew ketchup was , I'll have to try that.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Have fun here from bill in Monticello ,MN*


----------



## lu1847 (Apr 25, 2010)

welcome to the SMF bill you will love it here,lots to learn.
Micah from Winona


----------



## rdknb (Apr 25, 2010)

welcome to smf great place and good advise and people


----------



## wingrider1 (Apr 25, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF. Ketchup if you add it to mayo or thousand island then a spice?? Have fun....don't be afraid to ask questions...these folks are helping me along with first everything's right now.


----------



## smokin leo (Apr 25, 2010)

wlcome from michigan


----------



## dribron (Apr 25, 2010)

Are you trying to tell me that ketchup isnt a spice?? Say it aint sooooooo!!


----------



## barbqjim (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm from Delano.
Thanks for the warm welcome from all. 
When I was a kid I thought ketchup was spicy and onions were too hot. 
Now the hotter and spicier the better. I didn't know what I was missing. I guess it's all what you are used to.


----------



## etcher1 (Apr 26, 2010)

Welcome 


to the *SMF* forum, You came to the right place. Good people and good info.


----------



## lu1847 (Apr 26, 2010)

I just put a railroad bridge in in Delano last spring (home of Terry Trane) nice little town i liked the little mexican joint there is it still around?


----------



## beer-b-q (Apr 27, 2010)

[font=&quot][/font]

[font=&quot]Welcome to SMF, Glad to have you with us. This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.[/font]

[font=&quot]For those of you new to Smoking, be sure to check out *Jeff's 5 Day Smoking Basics eCourse*.[/font]
[font=&quot]Click Here it's *"FREE"* ... 5 Day eCourse [/font]

*[font=&quot]I Would Highly Suggest Reading these posts on Food Safety by bbally. [/font]*

[font=&quot]This thread will tell you basically everything you need to know and the man explaining it is[/font]
[font=&quot]both a *ServSafe Instructor *and a *HACCP Instructor*.[/font]
*http://tinyurl.com/ygg8gfb*

*http://tinyurl.com/yjavfkj*

*[font=&quot]Here you can get the 2009 USDA Food Safety Guide from his site.[/font]*
*http://tinyurl.com/ykq5p9t*

*[font=&quot]How to post Qview to Forum:[/font]*

[font=&quot]When you uploading to Photobucket I always use the Large IMG setting, 640 x 480 it is a nice size...[/font]

[font=&quot]Everyone here enjoys seeing the Qview so be sure to post plenty of pics...[/font]

[font=&quot]Large ones that us old people with bad eyes can see.[/font]

[font=&quot][/font]

[font=&quot]For Step By Step Instructions On Posting Qview Check Out This Tutorial[/font]

*http://tinyurl.com/yjm4xkh*


----------



## venture (Apr 27, 2010)

Welcome!  Great people and lots of helpful info here.


----------



## barbqjim (Apr 27, 2010)

I can see that bridge from my house. Nice job. The Mexican place is still there. I've never eaten there. May have to give it a try.


----------



## oden010 (May 9, 2010)

Greeting from another Minnesotan.  I have a problem, my german heritage believes that spices are REAL.  However my other half who is scandinavian, thinks ketchup (and the only ketchup is heinz according to her) should be watered down because it is to spicy.  Food should hurt just as bad on the way out as it does on the way in.


----------

